# Bathroom Floating Mirror - How to Mount?



## zipsled (Feb 17, 2009)

I have a large framed bathroom mirror (72x42") and I would like to take it off the frame and make this a floating mirror on some kind of mounts. I thought this would be relatively easy, but I can not find out how this type of mirror is mounted. My hardware stores have not been any help and I can't find this type of hardware online. There are a lot of companies selling floating mirrors, but they are secretive about their hardware. I have found some very nice visible supports by Vola and Dornbracht, but I would prefer to have mounts hidden on the back somehow. I am sure there is an easy answer, but I need help.


----------



## lammersl (Jan 23, 2010)

I've just joined the forum and am also interested in remodeling our bathroom mirror into a floating mirror. What was the best advice given, was your remodel job a success?


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

"floating" mirror???

could you describe this, please?


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

I heard it was all smoke and mirrors


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

That is a large piece of glass to float. Is it thick enough it can be floated once it is out of its frame?

I did a google search for MIRROR MOUNTING HARDWARE and found several possibilities. I would encourage you to consider some of the clips that nobody will ever notice. I would not get too tricky though. Glass that could fall in a bathroom is not a good thing. I would not glue, float, or hang a piece that big without knowing it was well supported somehow. 

If you really want to do this, swing by your local glass shop. They will probably have whatever hardware and I would consider just having them do the install. They will be accustomed to doing this sort of thing and working with a large piece of glass. 

You will probably need to get the edges of the glass finished off too now that they will be exposed so people are not ripping themselves open on the current rough cut edges? The glass shop will be able to do this for you.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

There are brackets you can buy or make for floating things. I float heavy artwork from time to time. You would have to glue one half to glass though and this scares me. Make sure you get the right adhesive!


----------



## adpanko (Jun 18, 2009)

Do you mean you want it to float off of the wall and inch or so, or you just mean you want a mirror with no frame of any sort to be affixed flat to your wall? If you literally just want a mirrored piece of glass to stick on the wall with no hardware, you can use mirror adhesive and just stick the mirror to the wall.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

adpanko said:


> Do you mean you want it to float off of the wall and inch or so, or you just mean you want a mirror with no frame of any sort to be affixed flat to your wall? If you literally just want a mirrored piece of glass to stick on the wall with no hardware, you can use mirror adhesive and just stick the mirror to the wall.


Do plan on a mess if you glue a mirror to wall and ever have to take it down because you get tired of it or it breaks or chips for whatever reason. Mirror adhesive residue is terrible stuff to deal with. It is not uncommon fo have to redo the drywall it was adhered to.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

I'd look for the low profile clips that just about every glass company carries. They're chrome and they do not stand out at all.

The bad thing with adhesives is that even the best adhesives can slightly discolor the silvering on the back of the mirror, so you see it (slightly) on the good side of the mirror.


----------



## wonderwomen (Mar 16, 2010)

*floating oval mirror*

how do you mount a floating oval in a corner. any ideas.
The pivoting ovals come with a stationary 90 degree joint allowing to mount on a flat wall.


----------



## ClumsyCarpenter (Mar 10, 2010)

I took this to mean it was a frameless mirror


----------



## gailbrilling (Jun 28, 2012)

*floating mirrors and attaching*

My architect specified two 30" wide by 48" high floating mirrors.
My glass guy, as we speak, is getting the mirrors ready for mounting.

First, 3/4" plywood at least 2" smaller than the mirrors is primed and its sides are painted black. Then the glass guy will glue/mastic/sorry don't know for sure, the mirrors to the plywood.

Oh, and first, he will attach a 12" long french cleat to the back of the plywood, and also a 3/4" shim on the bottom, so it hangs equidistant from the wall.

He lets the glue/mastic set up over the weekend. And then the mirror's french cleat is hung onto the receiving part of the french cleat, already attached to the wall.


----------

